# ? for Employers: CPC-A with Virtual Experience only, would you hire?



## kristyrodecker (Feb 22, 2011)

I noticed the AAPC has the "Virtual Experience" for those with the apprentice status now. 

My question is to employers. If an individual with no experience decided to pay the $200 and coded the 800 medical charts with a 90% accuracy (and dropped their "A") would you as an employer consider hiring them?

I ask because I think the idea behind the "Virtual Experience" is good, and can be very helpful for those with the "A". However, dropping the "A" is only part of the battle. Having a CPC and no experience to put on a resume still make the job market tough. 

I think 800 charts at 90% should be considered as experience, but how much?

I have a friend with an apprentice CPC and he would consider investing in the virtual experience if employers were actually recognizing it and hiring based on using that as experience.

So the big question is, do employers recognize this as true experience or just the AAPC in regards to CPC vs CPC-A?

Thanks for your time and comments.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Apr 15, 2011)

I've seen another post here and a few in other forums regarding the question above and thought I try again.


----------

